# Greenway Golf Cart Bag



## BrizoH71 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was looking for a cheap cart-bag, around the Â£50 mark. After some searching online, Golf-Xpress popped up with the Greenway Golf Cart Bat at the bargain price of Â£35. 

Given the price, and my 'who are Golf Xpress' scepticism, I asked on the forum about them and was reassured they were kosher. Biting the bullet, I ordered the bag and also a 3-wheel trolley to replace my admittedly long-in-the-tooth 2-wheeler. I needn't have worried; Golf X-press had the items to me within 48 hours of ordering.

And so, to the bag! 


The bag is 9" in diameter and comes in an choice of colours, weighing in at just 5lbs. There is a 14-way divider, that is heavily padded, although none of the dividers are full length. On either side of the bag is a long pocket, and while none are overly deep, they can comfortably fit a set of waterproofs. The long pockets are matched with smaller pockets; one of which is a soft pocket for valuables. Again, its not overly deep but should be sufficient to hold a wallet and mobile phone.

Three pockets run down the bag, including a cooler pocket for drinks, and a large ball pocket. I stuck 3 dozen balls into the pocket, and there was still room for more. A towel ring, umbrella draw-string and loop, and external putter holder are also on the bag. The umbrella loop I found to be quite tight, and it might not fit thicker umbrella spikes. The draw-string is positioned a bit too close to the flat of the bag, making the umbrella difficult to extract when fitted onto a trolley.

The only real let-down with the bag comes from the rain-hood, which is frankly awful. Its very thin and flimsy, and you could literally spit a pea through it. It feels cheap and when attached to the bag, it feels quite loose on the poppers. I binned it in favour of using the hood from my stand-bag which gives a better fit.

At just Â£35, this is not a bag for brand-snobs; it's also certainly not a looker when it comes to appearance! But while its not a Mizuno or Callaway, Ogio or Sun Mountain bag, if you can look past its appearance, then for Â£35 you get a good-sized, functionable cart bag with impressive storage space on offer, and certainly recommended for those looking for a budget bag.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 30, 2012)

Never heard of the brand but at them prices who cares. 

When I get to sell my PK electric trolley and cart bag, I would consider this. 

Please update us, and how it withstands over time.


----------

